# [V] Computerspiele zu verkaufen



## MeisterSplinter88 (21. April 2012)

Hi

Wollte hier mal mein Glück probieren und meine Spielesammlung bisschen abbauen. Zu erwerben wären hier:

PC:

Unreal Tournament 2004 inklusive Online CD Key
Black & White
Fifa 97
Fifa 98
Nba Live 97
Nba Live 98
Half-Life: Gunman Chronicles
Half-Life: Blue Shift
Half-Life: Opposing Force
(indiziert)

Zum Zustand:

Die CDs/DVDs haben alle einen guten bis sehr guten Zustand. Die Sportspielhüllen sehen alle bisschen ihrem Alter gemäß aus, aber keine wirklich schlimmen Macken, Opposing Force kleine Macke oben links.

Preis:

Hab mir nichts genaues zum Preis überlegt, also schreibt mich einfach bitte an, wenn euch was interessiert und denkt bitte daran, dass einige Spiele sich in der damaligen Originalhülle befinden und diese etwas größer waren und dementsprechend wohl mehr an Versand veranschlagen werden.

Hoffe ich kann jemanden, der noch auf der Suche nach diesen Schätzchen ist und etwas mehr Platz in seiner Bude hat, glücklich machen


----------

